# Scientists create human sperm



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks interesting, though not particuarly exciting yet.

http://www.channel4.com/news/articles/uk/human+sperm+aposcreatedapos+in+laboratory/3255057


----------



## benny76 (Feb 14, 2009)

Jeremy Vine is going to be talking about this on his radio show on Radio 2, which has just started (12pm).


----------



## Daffy (Jun 20, 2009)

Interesting work but will take some time until they make sure it works. 
DH was saying why don`t they work on finding some sort of pill or sth to help actually cure the source of MF! I said if they did that, clinics would loose too much money


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

More to the point, why can't the clinics and universities get the funding to properly research MF issues.  Over 10 years ago, this was big but could grants be obtained to fund the research?


----------

